# I have EBJD egss now what???



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure what to do and would appreciate some advice. About 3 months ago I placed a female BGJD in with my male EBJD. Last night I noticed eggs at the bottom of the tank. They seem to be protecting the eggs from the other fish for now. (5 -silver dollars, 1- chocolate, 2-plecos, 2-giant danios, 1- zebra danio and 1 - red tail shark) The tanks is a 125G with plenty of fake plants and several places for fry to hide, lots of caves, rock formations etc.

I have never had eggs before so I have many questions.
1) Will the parents protect the fry when they hatch?
2) Will the fry seek shelter on their own?
3) How do I feed them?

There are probably a ton more I just have not thought of yet. Please share the advice you can.

Thanks


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

1. To say the least.
2. Probably not they will wonder around in a group at which time the parents are liable to kill other fish in your tank
3. If you leave them in your tank they will find food if you take them out crushed flakes would be fine. Baby brine shrimp would be better but a lot more work. I would suggest removing them when they are free swimming.

You probably won't get any blues out of this group. You will need to keep the females out of the new fry and breed them to an EBJD(preferably not there father but it will work) then you will get some blue fry. If or when you get blue fry I would separate them from the others.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

If your BG is in fact a real BG, then from this pair you should get 50% EBJD's since you said the father is an EBJD.

As Eddy mentioned, take the fries out when they are about free swimming. During this time hatch some Baby Brine Shrimp. Feed them BBS until they are about 1 mm. At this time, I would separate the EBJD's from the BG's.

What works well also is if you go to the hardware store and get a custom cut/fit plexi glass and use it as a divider. Use suction cups to hold the Pglass in place. This is a great way to prevent the plecos from getting to the eggs.

goodluck!


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ctrl_Alt_Dlt said:


> If your BG is in fact a real BG, then from this pair you should get 50% EBJD's since you said the father is an EBJD.
> 
> As Eddy mentioned, take the fries out when they are about free swimming. During this time hatch some Baby Brine Shrimp. Feed them BBS until they are about 1 mm. At this time, I would separate the EBJD's from the BG's.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right my bad. I misread I was thinking he had a regular jack and a blue.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

The guy I bought the BGJD from told me that's what it was. He had several tanks with both EBJD's and BGJD's in them so I'm fairly certain the female is a BGJD so I should be good to go.

The eggs are 2 days old now and I have noticed a film on top of some of them, almost like a fuzz, it's not on all of them just some of them. Any idea what that is?

Good to hear they will find food. I was reading on a post somewhere in here, that the ideal time to remove them is at about 10 days. So that's the plan. My worry is that someone will eat them in that 10 day period. Supposedly the parents will guard them until that time? Is that a good understanding?


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

If the 'fuzz' on the egg you are talking about is turning the egg whitish colored, it is 'fungus' or something of that nature and the parents should be plucking it out soon.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

becikeja said:


> The guy I bought the BGJD from told me that's what it was. He had several tanks with both EBJD's and BGJD's in them so I'm fairly certain the female is a BGJD so I should be good to go.
> 
> The eggs are 2 days old now and I have noticed a film on top of some of them, almost like a fuzz, it's not on all of them just some of them. Any idea what that is?
> 
> Good to hear they will find food. I was reading on a post somewhere in here, that the ideal time to remove them is at about 10 days. So that's the plan. My worry is that someone will eat them in that 10 day period. Supposedly the parents will guard them until that time? Is that a good understanding?


 Is this there first spawn? The most likely fish to eat the fry is the parents. They will guard them well but on occasion the get stressed from the constant work of protecting and eat them there selves but they will not let other fish eat them. To be honest the fish in the most danger are probably the other fish in the tank that wonder to close to the fry. The ones with fuzz on them are probably dead. No big deal just leave them there they will be gone shortly after the healthy ones hatch. I wouldn't hold strict on the 10 day thing. Just remove them after the egg sacks are gone if you wait to long they will be very hard to catch. You should be seeing wigglers soon. The parents should have no problem protecting them as long as you get them out before they start wondering all over the tank. The female will hold close with the fry while the male protects the entire area(fun to watch).


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

> I wouldn't hold strict on the 10 day thing. Just remove them after the egg sacks are gone if you wait to long they will be very hard to catch. You should be seeing wigglers soon. The parents should have no problem protecting them as long as you get them out before they start wondering all over the tank.


Exactly! I usually wait till the fries are just about to free swim in the pot or cave where ever it is, then I just take the entire batch out. This relieves you from using a siphon or net. Leaving it for 10 days might be hard to take ALL the fries out, but its your call.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes this is their first spawn. I noticed this morning that about 2/3 of the eggs are gone. Not sure if the parents ate them or someone else. The female continues to sit right on top of the remaining eggs. I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

becikeja said:


> Yes this is their first spawn. I noticed this morning that about 2/3 of the eggs are gone. Not sure if the parents ate them or someone else. The female continues to sit right on top of the remaining eggs. I guess I will just have to wait and see.


 Is it the ones with the fuzz on them that are gone? or the ones without? They will eat the bad eggs that is normal. If it is the good eggs that are gone I would look very hard for wigglers.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Today, all the eggs are gone and no sign of wigglers. What is really strange is the location where the egss were. It appears the female has pushed some of the gravel over the area where the eggs were. Do you think the female ate them?


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

becikeja said:


> Today, all the eggs are gone and no sign of wigglers. What is really strange is the location where the egss were. It appears the female has pushed some of the gravel over the area where the eggs were. Do you think the female ate them?


My JD's threw sand all over the rocks they had the eggs on. Do they seem to be guarding any spot in the tank? They are good at hiding the wigglers. My female moves them every night and every morning - I have to hunt for them! lol


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

If she is still guarding you are probably good. She probably has them hidden. They will be very hard to find if you don't know what you are looking for and pretty hard even if you do. They will be very very small. My guess is if she is still guarding there are wigglers somewhere. She might have even buried them.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Often times fish take a couple tries to get the breeding thing down. Chances of them not eating their eggs is probably 50%. If they are still guarding the eggs, chances are you do still have wrigglers somewhere. I swear with my convicts, half the time I didn't even know they had fry until the little ones were free swimming, and I only assume JD's are very similar. Just waiting on some fry from my JD's. The fry will eat their eggs sacs as their first meal, then the parents will crush food in their mouths and spit it out for the young.

If removing the fry, you can try live bbs, fry foods, or finely crushed flake. Then once they are large enough I recommend feeding them NLS grow out formula. This stuff has made such a difference with my fry and juvies.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

It does not appear she is guarding anything anymore. She seems to be back to normal, just casually swimming around. I'll keep an eye out, but I don't see a thing right now. If they pop out I will let you know. Thanks for all the input.

If it is true and all the eggs are gone, any idea how long it will be until the next spawn? Will this be a regular event?


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

It depends on your fish. Mine laid eggs about 10 days after I removed the fry from the tank - this time. But before they would go months without a successful spawn. I've heard accounts as often as a spawn a week if eggs are removed from the tank.


----------

